# CERM 15TH Edition index needed - Please Help!!!



## maqian1013 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Since PPI has update the CERM to 16th edition so they no longer offering the 15th edition Index anymore (they use to be free for download.)

 I will appreciate if anyone can share the CERM 15th Edition Index.

Thank,


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 6, 2018)

maqian1013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Since PPI has update the CERM to 16th edition so they no longer offering the 15th edition Index anymore (they use to be free for download.)
> 
> ...


What's your email? I can send you a pdf.


----------



## maqian1013 (Jun 6, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> What's your email? I can send you a pdf.


I can not pm you ....it said "KOKOMO777 cannot receive messages."


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Jun 6, 2018)

maqian1013 said:


> I can not pm you ....it said "KOKOMO777 cannot receive messages."


Try again.


----------



## jasonah (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm in need of a copy of this index as well if anyone has a copy? Thanks,


----------



## jasonah (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a pdf copy of the index if anyone needs it.


----------

